# Grizzly G4003G Cross Slide Lock



## epanzella (Jun 26, 2013)

Has anyone installed a cross slide lock on a Grizzly G4003G lathe?  It has a tapered gib and I'm not sure whereto drill for a lock bolt. I don't want to damage anything.


----------



## iron man (Jun 26, 2013)

I am not familar with that particular lathe but if it was me I would just remove one of the Gib adjusting screws and use that. Ray


----------



## epanzella (Jun 27, 2013)

iron man said:


> I am not familar with that particular lathe but if it was me I would just remove one of the Gib adjusting screws and use that. Ray


Ray,
That's what I did with my last lathe but my Grizzly G4003G has a tapered gib. There are two gib screws, one at each end of the cross slide with one facing the operator and the other facing away from the operator.  The gib is adjusted by sliding it either toward or away from the operator with the two screws opposing each other like the tailstock screws. I was hoping to hear from who someone had already installed a cross slide lock on a  G4003G before I set sail in uncharted (for me at least) waters.
Thanks,
Ed P


----------



## iron man (Jun 27, 2013)

Well crap I will have to think on that one..


----------



## Mark Lossner (Jul 9, 2013)

epanzella said:


> Has anyone installed a cross slide lock on a Grizzly G4003G lathe?



As I also own one of those lathes, this quesion became an obsession with me. It turns out that it already has one! Along the right edge of the cross slide about 1/2 down from the top and roughly in the center of the cross slide is a threaded hole. Mine didn't have a screw in it; however, that really is the lock. I read the manual very carefully including the troubleshooting guide. In the guides for tightening/loosening the gibs it just mentions loosening the slide lock before adjusting the gibs. Then it says to screw it back in until it just touches the gib. Finally, there is an offhand comment that the screw can be tightened against the gib to lock the cross slide.

Mark

- - - Updated - - -

I love that machine, just the same.

Mark


----------



## raross61 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mark Lossner said:


> As I also own one of those lathes, this quesion became an obsession with me. It turns out that it already has one! Along the right edge of the cross slide about 1/2 down from the top and roughly in the center of the cross slide is a threaded hole. Mine didn't have a screw in it; however, that really is the lock. I read the manual very carefully including the troubleshooting guide. In the guides for tightening/loosening the gibs it just mentions loosening the slide lock before adjusting the gibs. Then it says to screw it back in until it just touches the gib. Finally, there is an offhand comment that the screw can be tightened against the gib to lock the cross slide.
> 
> Mark
> 
> ...



Mark,

     That is the same thing I have been doing on my cross slide, wasn't sure if it was the right way to lock it, but it has worked for me also! Might be nice to put a thumb wheel in there, and not the allen head, they are alway's a pain to find and have laying around!   Bob in Oregon


----------



## epanzella (Jul 10, 2013)

I did find that allen screw but it's only about 1/8 inch in diameter on my G4003G. I'm concerned that using it as a lock will damage the gib over time. I'll probably drill & tap for a 3/8 x 16 thumbscrew along side of it. If I turn the end to the same angle as the gib I think it will work out fine. I'm just blown away at how good this machine is for the price. My last lathe was an 11 inch and wasn't half the machine the Grizzly is.


----------



## churchjw (Jul 10, 2013)

It sounds like it is the same as my Wholesale tools lathe.  On that lathe I did just what you said I drilled it out and went with a bigger standard thread set screw.  I also put a piece of brass rod between the set screw and the gib so it would not dig into it.  Just used a piece that would just slide in through the threaded hole.   Has been that way for a year + and not given me any problems. 

Jeff


----------



## epanzella (Jul 10, 2013)

churchjw said:


> It sounds like it is the same as my Wholesale tools lathe.  On that lathe I did just what you said I drilled it out and went with a bigger standard thread set screw.  I also put a piece of brass rod between the set screw and the gib so it would not dig into it.  Just used a piece that would just slide in through the threaded hole.   Has been that way for a year + and not given me any problems.
> 
> Jeff


That's a better idea than just turning the end of the steel screw to match the gib angle. I'll use your idea and sick a piece of brass between the bolt & the gib. Thanks.
Ed P


----------



## Mark Lossner (Jul 10, 2013)

churchjw said:


> ...I did just what you said I drilled it out and went with a bigger standard thread set screw. I also put a piece of brass rod between the set screw...
> Jeff



Well now. Mine will be just like that in a few days. Thanks for the tip.

Mark


----------

